# Unconventional ABT’s!!



## WaterinHoleBrew

Hey all, sometimes a craving hits ya… This time it was ABT’s.  But in my mind… I am thinking, how can I kinda change it up?!?  Well, this is what I came up with!  

Started with some CI bacon, can’t go wrong with bacon!  And we all know bacon is a staple with ABT’s!  














Got some cream cheese going in the crockpot!  







Chopped up some jalapeño halves and cooked a bit in the CI with some of the bacon grease!  











Tossed in some Frag Out Battle Buddy!  A Veteran owned and employed company… Check them out… very tasty rubs!  











Got some local pork sausage going and crisped up!  











Got it all mixed together…. 











My daughter cut up some green onion garnish!  She’s 14 and a kick to cook with…. I love that kid!  Here’s her knife skills… IMO, she is as good as they come!  







So as things are getting happy in the crockpot, we took the bacon and crumbled it up!  












The finale… plated shot!  
Served with some tortilla chips!  






And a bite…. 







I’ll tell y’all, this was a great snack!  Was kinda thinking outside the box on this one and the fam loved it!  So I’ll call it a success due to that!  

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## indaswamp

So good....you had to post the bacon frying in the pan TWICE!!! LOL!!!! Everybody loves bacon....and your idea looks awesome! Would make a great superbowl finger food.


----------



## one eyed jack

Looks like a great recipe to me.  Looks like your helper is doing real fine.


----------



## TNJAKE

I'd tear that up Justin. You and the daughter nailed it!


----------



## yankee2bbq

Great job! Looks good!


----------



## Sowsage

Yep... I'm thinking I could just about live off of that!!


----------



## chilerelleno

ABT Nachos...  Hell Yeah!


----------



## 912smoker

Now that's a definite crowd pleaser right there! Looks great Justin and training her well ,

Keith


----------



## Sven Svensson

What’s is an ABT? Asking for a friend…


----------



## jcam222

It would be impossible to not  like those!!


----------



## TNJAKE

Sven Svensson said:


> What’s is an ABT? Asking for a friend…


Stuffed bacon wrapped jalapeno. Atomic buffalo turd is what some call them. Aka abt


----------



## Sven Svensson

TNJAKE said:


> Stuffed bacon wrapped jalapeno. Atomic buffalo turd is what some call them. Aka abt


Ok, gotcha. I’ll let my “friend” know. Thanks.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

indaswamp said:


> So good....you had to post the bacon frying in the pan TWICE!!! LOL!!!! Everybody loves bacon....and your idea looks awesome! Would make a great superbowl finger food.



Ha, thanks inda!  Wasn’t intentional… but who doesn’t love bacon!?!  Appreciate the kind words, sometimes I get an idea in my mind and it won’t go away til I try it!


----------



## SmokinEdge

All day I’d hit that! Nice job. So glad the little one is involved, that’s big, to me.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

one eyed jack said:


> Looks like a great recipe to me.  Looks like your helper is doing real fine.



Sure appreciate the kind words, ya dropping a line and the like… 

She is a great kid and loves helping!


----------



## Brokenhandle

That looks awesome Justin! Looks like you and your daughter had fun, and knocked it out of the park!

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods

That looks awesome I'd be making a pig out of myself with that if it was within reach. Great the daughter wants to help and does good


----------



## DougE

Absolutely fantastic! It never occurred to me to make, well, not sure what I call it, an inside out ABT? No, more like an ABT dip. Whatever you call it, I bet it was outstanding, and kudos to the young 'un for lending a hand.


----------



## JLeonard

Theres some football game next weekend my son keeps talking about watching  ....Thinking this will be in the mix for snacking!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle

I'm just curious if there was any left and if you had it for breakfast? 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker

Wow Justin, that is certainly an unconventional ABT. Being  a nacho junkie though, that has a place in my heart for sure. Beautiful job!!

Robert


----------



## GATOR240

That is a great idea!  Fine job by the both of you....Bookmarked


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome idea Justin Abt in a pot (crockpot) Like the young ones helping will always be memories for both of you.

Warren


----------



## bauchjw

That looked awesome! Great idea to go nacho style! So cool your daughter is helping. I’m praying my daughters will still want to hang out with me when their 14!


----------



## HalfSmoked

bauchjw my daughters are in there 50's and still hang out with me as well as my grand and great grannies.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome Looking Football Snacks!!
Nice Job, Justin!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Justin, Awesome idea, I will be doing this one for sure !


----------



## GonnaSmoke

That looks just great!! I'll take a bite...or 2...or 3...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

TNJAKE said:


> I'd tear that up Justin. You and the daughter nailed it!



Appreciate that Jake!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks awesome Justin! Looks like you and your daughter had fun, and knocked it out of the park!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, we have a good time hanging out!  Appreciate the kind words and like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

yankee2bbq said:


> Great job! Looks good!



Thank you sir and for the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Sowsage said:


> Yep... I'm thinking I could just about live off of that!!



Thanks Travis, it hit the spot!  Appreciate the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm just curious if there was any left and if you had it for breakfast?
> 
> Ryan



Ha, yes there was just enough and yea I did!  It may have tasted better this morning!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

chilerelleno said:


> ABT Nachos...  Hell Yeah!



Thanks Chile, they were pretty tasty!  Appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

912smoker said:


> Now that's a definite crowd pleaser right there! Looks great Justin and training her well ,
> 
> Keith



Thanks Keith, it was fun to make with my daughter…. Appreciate the like as well!


----------



## DRKsmoking

Looks great Justin
Fun food for the family and done by the family

And like 

 chilerelleno
 said , ABT nacho's ....awesome

David


----------



## HalfSmoked

Justin, I didn't say this HAHA but how about a little liquid smoke added to it?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

as Said I didn't so that but thanks for the like anyway crazymoon.

Warren


----------



## BurntWeenie

Where is   the acronym list


----------



## Texas Cookin'

This stuff looks awesome! My wife makes a version that we call popper dip out this way! Nice job.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Sven Svensson said:


> What’s is an ABT? Asking for a friend…



Sorry for the late reply, but looks like 

 TNJAKE
 got ya covered.  Thanks Jake!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

jcam222 said:


> It would be impossible to not  like those!!



Thank you Sir, they were pretty tasty!  Appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

SmokinEdge said:


> All day I’d hit that! Nice job. So glad the little one is involved, that’s big, to me.



Thanks 

 SmokinEdge
 , it was tasty and I am a lucky man that my kids like to hang out with me!  Maybe it’s because I am just an overgrown kid!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

pineywoods said:


> That looks awesome I'd be making a pig out of myself with that if it was within reach. Great the daughter wants to help and does good



Thanks for the kind words 

 pineywoods
 , sure appreciate it!  Yea, she likes to hang out with the ol man… maybe cause I’m an overgrown kid!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

DougE said:


> Absolutely fantastic! It never occurred to me to make, well, not sure what I call it, an inside out ABT? No, more like an ABT dip. Whatever you call it, I bet it was outstanding, and kudos to the young 'un for lending a hand.



Yea I wasn’t sure what to call em!  Thanks for the kind words 

 DougE
 .  She does enjoy cooking with her Mom and I.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

JLeonard said:


> Theres some football game next weekend my son keeps talking about watching  ....Thinking this will be in the mix for snacking!
> Jim



Ha, game… what game?  I think this would be a great football snack…. Appreciate the kind words and like 

 JLeonard
 !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

tx smoker said:


> Wow Justin, that is certainly an unconventional ABT. Being  a nacho junkie though, that has a place in my heart for sure. Beautiful job!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert, appreciate the kind words and like my friend!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

GATOR240 said:


> That is a great idea!  Fine job by the both of you....Bookmarked



Thanks 

 GATOR240
 , appreciate it!  We had fun making this, hope you enjoy it if you make it! Also, thanks for the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome idea Justin Abt in a pot (crockpot) Like the young ones helping will always be memories for both of you.
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the kind words and like Warren, we try to make them memories as often as possible!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

bauchjw said:


> That looked awesome! Great idea to go nacho style! So cool your daughter is helping. I’m praying my daughters will still want to hang out with me when their 14!



Thank you Sir, your kind words and like are much appreciated!  Yea, as said in a few responses above… it may be due to me being an overgrown kid!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Looking Football Snacks!!
> Nice Job, Justin!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Appreciate the kind words and like Bear!  I think these would definitely go good with some football!


----------



## uncle eddie

Looks great to me!  Nice job!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

crazymoon said:


> Justin, Awesome idea, I will be doing this one for sure !



Thanks CM, appreciate the kind words and like my friend!  Let me know how you like them!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

GonnaSmoke said:


> That looks just great!! I'll take a bite...or 2...or 3...





 GonnaSmoke
 appreciate that… I ate more than a few bites!     Also, thanks for the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Justin
> Fun food for the family and done by the family
> 
> And like
> 
> chilerelleno
> said , ABT nacho's ....awesome
> 
> David



Appreciate it David, we have fun in the kitchen or at the smoker.  Try to make some memories!  
Yea, have to give 

 chilerelleno
 a shout out for that one!  Thanks for the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

jliddil said:


> Where is   the acronym list



Ha, I think somewhere there is one!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Texas Cookin' said:


> This stuff looks awesome! My wife makes a version that we call popper dip out this way! Nice job.



Thanks man, was pretty tasty!  Popper dip, that sounds awesome!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

uncle eddie said:


> Looks great to me!  Nice job!



Thanks Eddie, appreciate that and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Thanks for the likes!



 bigfurmn



 jaxgatorz



 pc farmer



 BXMurphy



 daveomak



 Cabo



 Sven Svensson


Appreciate it all!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just awesome Justin I made this yesterday I sure not exactly like yours, but it was great.
Yes I add just a little smoke.

Thanks for the like Justin, I appreciate it

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

HalfSmoked said:


> Just awesome Justin I made this yesterday I sure not exactly like yours, but it was great.
> Yes I add just a little smoke.
> 
> Thanks for the like Justin, I appreciate it
> 
> Warren



Glad it turned out good for ya Warren!  I really want to try these with some smoke next time!  Thanks for dropping a line and sorry for the delayed response!


----------



## HalfSmoked

No problem I'm old and slow so if you think somethings late it's probably not to me.       

Warren


----------

